# Puente de diodos que se calienta como un demonio



## armasas (Feb 21, 2013)

Hola a todos, pretendo rectificar corriente y me encuentro con que el puente de diodos que he comprado se calienta hasta quemar. ¿Esto es normal? Es un puente que funciona hasta 700 V y tiene intensidad admisible de 50 A. Le he estado metiendo sólo 2 A, al ritmo que iba si llego a los 50 A creo hubiera pasado algo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2013)

¿ Verificaste de haberlo conectado correctamente ?


----------



## armasas (Feb 21, 2013)

Creo que estaba correctamente conectado porque la primera vez me equivoqué y saltaron los fusibles, la segunda vez esto no ocurrió, y las tensiones eran las adecuadas. No se si los puentes de 4 contactos serán todos iguales, pero el que tengo lo único que hay que cuidar (según el fabricante) es conectar el único borne diferente, como salida positiva. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2013)

El puente tiene 2 entradas de alterna y 2 salidas de continua, ¿ Que conectaste y en donde ?

Este tema que tiene que ver con este otro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/transformar-corriente-solo-positiva-93521/

Y con este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/corriente-vacio-elevada-trafo-93516/#post773384


----------



## armasas (Feb 21, 2013)

No te preocupes que son problemas diferentes. El puente de diodos lo alimento de alterna a 220V, y a mí también me parecía que debía tener dos entradas de alterna, lo curioso es que el fabricante del puente (adjunto pdf) dice que, a excepción de la pata "de contínua", lo demás lo puedes conectar como quieras.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2013)

armasas dijo:


> No te preocupes que son problemas diferentes. El puente de diodos lo alimento de alterna a 220V, y a mí también me parecía que debía tener dos entradas de alterna, lo curioso es que el fabricante del puente (adjunto pdf) dice que, a excepción de la pata "de contínua",* lo demás lo puedes conectar como quieras*.



Y ¿ Donde dice eso ?


----------



## armasas (Feb 21, 2013)

En el pdf pone: "Mounting Position : Any". El puente sólo lleva dos marcas, una identifica el polo positivo y la otra pone el símbolo de alterna.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2013)

Eso quiere decir que se puede montar horizontal, vertical, inclinado o de cabeza, *NO* que se pueda conectar en cualquier lado.


----------



## armasas (Feb 21, 2013)

Gracias, pero, entonces ¿cómo puedo saber qué terminales son los de entrada?


----------



## 1024 (Feb 21, 2013)

armasas dijo:


> Gracias, pero, entonces ¿cómo puedo saber qué terminales son los de entrada?



Hola, revisa la siguiente hoja de datos http://www.wontop.com/pdf/KBPC10.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2013)

El cuadrado posee 2 diagonales, en una de ellas se encuentra el positivo, el otro extremo de la diagonal es el negativo.
Sobre la otra diagonal se encuentran las entradas de alterna.


Seria bueno que aclares que cosa es lo que estas haciendo.


----------



## armasas (Feb 21, 2013)

Pues nada, voy a verificar el montaje... a ver si consigo que no se me caliente. Muchas gracias.


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 21, 2013)

Además ponele un disipador.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 21, 2013)

de las 4 patas mirandolo desde abajo hay una en diferente posicion ademas es la generalmente marcada como positivo + la pata enfrentada en forma diagonal siempre sera el negativo y las 2 restantes las entradas de AC , chauuuuuu


----------



## opamp (Feb 21, 2013)

Si no tienes la identificacion de "alternas" (algo raro) , puedes hallarlas midiendo las dos patas que te den alta resistencia en ambos sentidos.

Saludos


----------



## eritronc (Feb 21, 2013)

si no tiene marcado los bornes el puente, pues utiliza un tester, y con el medidor de diodos (mide la tensión de conducción, bajo una pequeña corriente  de prueba) podrás ver a que corresponde cada terminal.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 22, 2013)

armasas dijo:


> Pues nada, voy a verificar el montaje... a ver si consigo que no se me caliente. Muchas gracias.



Amigo, si en el 1er. intento conectaste mal el puente.
Es de esperarse que esta estropeado, chequealo antes de continuar.


----------



## digitalics (Feb 22, 2013)

aaaaahhhh, amigo, lo mas seguro es que te hayas llevado a corto algún diodo del puente, ya ha pasado, mejor compra otro, ese ya no sirve


----------

